# Shakira - ass collection *Nachschlag* x32



## Buterfly (8 Aug. 2008)

[URL="http://img142.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc182&image=70280_uleik3dU7jMr1gW.jpg"]

[/URL]​


----------



## Tokko (8 Aug. 2008)

Besten Dank für die dicke Kiste.


----------



## General (8 Aug. 2008)

Jetzt werd Ich aber zum Arsch Fetischist :drip::drip:


----------



## Dschibi (8 Aug. 2008)

Netter Hintern-Du rennst bei mir offene Türen ein.
Danke!


----------



## vflandi (13 Sep. 2008)

sehr nett anzuschauen


----------



## armin (14 Sep. 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen


----------



## gonzales (29 Sep. 2008)

geniale zusammenstellung :thx: für shakira


----------



## Geldsammler (2 Aug. 2009)

Ja, ihr Hinterteil ist ihr Kapital.
Sehr guter Mix, vielen Dank für deine Mühe!!


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2009)

Was für ein Arsch


----------



## mikamaster (15 Sep. 2009)

Was für ein Heck....super ...danke


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2010)

Shakiras Arsch ist megageil, da könnte man viel mit anfangen


----------



## g.andersson (30 Nov. 2014)

super Hintern, da kann ich mich nur anschließen

mehr davon!


----------



## werbi (30 Nov. 2014)

Prachtstück


----------



## David654 (17 Mai 2015)

Der heißeste Hintern der Welt


----------



## Tauseef (17 Mai 2015)

Shakira isn't sexy anymore


----------

